
Flying Wing Crashed After Doing a “Barrel Roll” According to NTSB - x43b
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/27808/northrop-n-9m-flying-wing-crashed-after-doing-a-barrel-roll-according-to-ntsb-report
======
adolph
This was a tragic loss. It is important to note that:

 _some believe that a catastrophic issue, like an engine failure while at a
high power setting or a flight control issue, may have caused a maneuver that
looked like a barrel roll, but was totally unintentional_

